
Einstein has only 15 followers on Google Scholar. - erensezener
http://scholar.google.com.tr/citations?user=qc6CJjYAAAAJ&hl=en
======
informatimago
I wonder how far they hope to go, given his ashes were spread to an
undisclosed place, assumedly on Earth. What would the speed of diffusion of
matter from Earth to the universe be? There's some outgazing, some artefacts,
getting out of Earth, but so far I'd not expect much of Einstein having gone
too far.

